# HDTV-Receiver oder TV-Karte



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Hi Leute 

Da mein TV-Receiver kaputt gegangen ist und ich wahrscheinlich keinen Garantiefall mehr habe (wahrsch. außerhalb der Garantiezeit) suche ich nun einen neuen Receiver, am Besten natürlich HDTV-fähig, denn nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen 

Nun stehe ich allerdings vor dem Problem: Ich hab keine Ahnung von den Teilen... 

Meine Fragen: 
- Wenn ich einen HDTV-Receiver nehme für Full-HD oder wie auch immer, gibts da überhaupt Unterschiede?
- Könnte ich so ein Gerät auch am normalen TV betreiben ohne Bildfehler?
- Alternative TV-Karte ratsam und dann evtl einen HTPC zusammenbauen? (Kostenfrage...)
- natürlich soll DVB-S genutzt werden, also TV über Satellit ^^ sry
- Sonstige Voraussetzungen??? 

Ich sitz hier echt ohne Plan... und brauch dringend Hilfe...
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, nein, ich weiß das  schließlich sind hier nicht nur PC-Freaks unterwegs 

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

- unterschiede zu fullHD siehst du nur, wenn das gesendete material gut genug ist UND dein TVgerät groß geniug ist, man sagt so ab 30 zoll "lohnt" sich fullHD

- wenn der receiver scart hat und das "normale" TV-gerät auch: warum nicht? was meinst du überhaupt mit "normal" ? 

- um was für nen receiver geht es überhaupt? DVB-T ? DVB-S ? DVB-C ?


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - unterschiede zu fullHD siehst du nur, wenn das gesendete material gut genug ist UND dein TVgerät groß geniug ist, man sagt so ab 30 zoll "lohnt" sich fullHD
> 
> - wenn der receiver scart hat und das "normale" TV-gerät auch: warum nicht? was meinst du überhaupt mit "normal" ?
> 
> - um was für nen receiver geht es überhaupt? DVB-T ? DVB-S ? DVB-C ?


Ich hab mir neulich nen 24" Monitor geholt (siehe Sig.) den ich gerne dann auch an den Receiver anschließen würde  wenn schon denn schon  ich sitz auch nicht so weit weg, also PC-Monitor halt 

"Normal" ist für mich noch der alte PAL-Standard, hab noch nen alten Fernseher mit 70cm halt ne Röhre ^^ von dem mir der Receiver scheinbar abgeraucht ist...

Geht um DVB-S ^^ hab ich oben noch reineditiert, sry.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

gut, für deinen TFT muss es dann kein fullHD sein.

und scart is scart - jedenfalls bei TV-bezogenen prdukten. wenn der receiver scart hat, dann geht das auch an nem "normalen" TV, denn dafür sind receiver ja eh gedacht, dass sie der ottonormalverbraucher an seinen stinknormalen fernseher anschließt


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2008)

Achso... naja für meinen TFT wäre es schon nicht schlecht Full-HD zu bekommen, schließlich hat der ja nativ 1920*1200 Pixel  von daher  vllt schaff ich mir auch irgendwann nochmal nen Full-HD TV an... ich such nun allerdings nach Produkten... hab nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Geräten und weiß auch nich was von denen gut ist, also Marke etc, wäre nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand n konkretes Produkt nennen könnte 

Gibt es überhaupt so eine Art HDMI-Switch? Ich frag nur mal so, weil ich mir dann evtl. auch nochmal irgendwann ne PS3 kaufen möchte und der Monitor nur einmal HDMI hat... leider 

MfG


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2009)

Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgrabe, weiß ja nicht ob killer89 hier noch hilfe brauch^^ 

Aber:
Ja es gibt HDMI switches:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Digitus DC-42303 HDMI Video Splitter, 4 Port

und wenn du noch nen HD Receiver suchst, hab ich einen zum Verkauf:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/40695-v-receiver-kathrein-ufs-733-hdmi-conax-cardreader-schwarz.html Weiss nicht ob es ein Full HD receiver ist, unterstützt aber 1080i problemlos.

Hoffe ich konnte (noch) helfen!!

Lg sNook


----------



## killer89 (3. Februar 2009)

1. war es begründet den Thread wieder "auszugraben", schließlich konntest du mir ja meine Frage zum Switch beantworten, der auch noch einigermaßen günstig ist (hab nur teure gefunden  )
2. danke für den Switch und den Link dahin  
3. nen Receiver hab ich schon (wenn auch noch nich sooo lange), isn Strong SRT 7335 CI (kannst ja mal googlen)
4. den Kathrein, den du anbietest hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl und vermutlich dir auch abgekauft, wär er früher da gewesen... 

MfG


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2009)

Ah okay  schade^^
Aber ich freue mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte 

Lg, der sNook


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Der Kathrein ist übrigens kein HD-Receiver.
Er rechnet zwar das normale DVB-S Programm prima hoch, empfängt aber kein echtes HD-TV da ihm die DVB-S2 Fähigkeit fehlt.


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2009)

Uuuund wieder mal was dazu gelernt  
Danke lieber olstyle 
Wo hast du immer diese guten infos her? ich google hier ne halbe stunde auf und ab und kann nix finden ob der receiver ein HD fernseher ist oder nicht 

Lg


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

geizhals-> Herstellerlink -> Spezifikationen .
So findet man fast immer alle Infos die man sucht.


----------

